# Classical music and saws?



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I've stumbled across this video -






It's Schubert's Ave Maria played with a saw accompanied by a piano. I actually think it sounds quite interesting and does well performing this particular piece. So what do you think - can a saw find its place in classical music? And are there any actual compositions written for the saw?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Penderecki included a part for saw in De Natura Sonoris #2. It is just one instrument in the ensemble, but it definitely makes its presence known in the piece.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It has a distinct quality. I think the theremin comes in as a near acoustic quality neighbor, and you'll find it a bit more in scores than the saw. Also, with extended techniques, bowing of instruments in the metallophone family, as well as bowed xylophone, marimba, cymbals, antique cymbals, etc. is now commonplace: in the professional arena, the bowed instruments do not require the union regulation time and a half pay if a player picks up a second instrument, or the need to hire an additional full-scale pay musician -- all part and very real parcel of the practical side of cost of performing a piece.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

